# 57 days pregnant with discharge



## Feisty Kitten

My cat is 57 days pregnant and today Ive noticed a redish pink gunky discharge coming from her vagina. It kind of looked like a tongue. I tried to touch round the earlier to get a closer look but she attacked me so it was obviously sore. 
I called the vet, but she didn't seem concerned, just said to keep an eye on her. She couldn't give me an indication of what it might be as she hadn't seen it. 
She's not in labour, pushing, panting, crying etc. She spends most of her time laying down tho, not doing much. The last few days she hasn't wanted to be touched much either. 
Does it seem like she's not far off? Does anyone have any ideas what the discharge could be? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Um .... I think I would be concerned about infection? I really think a vet needs to SEE this cat. Her behavior may be normal for a pregnant queen that is typically anti-social, but my limited experience with family-friendly cats is they generally are very sweet in the days/weeks leading up to birth.

Her behavior, indicating pain, discomfort or irritation and objecting to your exam is what has me worried/alarmed.


----------



## Darkcat

I agree with Heidi. Please take kitty to see a vet.


----------



## Feisty Kitten

I took her to the vet but cos the discharge had gone they just said to keep an eye on her. I am a bit concerned about her mood. Normally she is the sweetest little thing. We'd always have snuggles in the morning. Now, she is very short tempered. She rubs up against me, then turns and bites me. I've been putting it down to her being hot cos it's realy warm in the uk at the moment but now I'm not sure. Sometimes she hates her tummy being touched. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## TerriNye

Pregnant cats can be super loving or super standoffish as they near time for delivery. Since gestation is 63-67 days average being 65 she doesn't have long to go.

You really need to cage or contain her now so she can get comfortable and secure in having a quiet place to have her kittens. Especially if she's a first time mom labor may frighten her and she'll keep moving to get away from the pain and you'll have an easter egg hunt on your hands for kittens.

A cat can lose the plug days before delivery, this is probably the discharge you saw and why the vet wasn't concerned. The only time you need to be concerned about an infection is if the discharge turns a very dark color.

Good luck!

Terri


----------



## Heidi n Q

Check this topic out for Pregnant Cat Preparations: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=67472


----------



## Feisty Kitten

I've read that one already, thanks Heidi. 

Me and Sossy had a lovely snuggle this morning. I think she forgot that we used to have them! She gave me a big hug before I left for work to (she stands on my bed on her back legs and puts her arms around me  ) and I got my face nibbled. Much better than being bitten! 

Thanks for your reply Terri. It's put my mind at rest for now. 

I've been watching videos on youtube so I have an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Heidi n Q

You're welcome ... and how SWEET that she gives you hugs! :luv


----------



## Feisty Kitten

I know  she loves me more than anyone else does


----------



## Feisty Kitten

She's 61 days now and still nothing  no nesting, nothing! She's still really hot bless her cos it's still hot here in the UK. Hopefully she'll have them in the next few days. What happens if she goes over 65 days? Will she need to have a caesarean? (sp?)


----------



## Heidi n Q

Call your vet and ask, but if she isn't exhibiting any problems, I'd just go-with-the-flow. 
There are several reasons why she may not birth exactly on the dot of 65 days. I *_think_* 63 days is just the widely-accepted average. That means cats usually birth around 63 days but some can birth a little before and some can birth a couple beyond ... 60-66 days is a *guideline*. She also could have been bred over a period of time and you may not be certain about the date she was bred, in which case I would be *very* reluctant to do a C-section and possibly birth kittens who are not fully developed. 
Some cats are very secretive about birthing and they won't let anyone know until the deed is done, or as she goes into labor. 
Best of luck w/ your ready-to-pop preggie-cat!
h =^..^=


----------



## mimitabby

a lot of cats don't "nest" until kittens are falling out of them, particularly with the first litter. And i did have a manx that went 66 days once (and she ended up having a nasty uterine infection)


----------

